
First human head transplant could be achieved by 2030 - dsr12
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/human-head-transplant-spinal-cord-nhs-chrysalis-bruce-mathew-canavero-neurosurgeon-a9256841.html
======
downrightmike
Would have happened already, but the transplant receiver backed out.

